# Mahavishnu Orchestra Scores



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jun 4, 2012)

My band's violinist found this link. There is a download link at the top that gives you a zip file of all of the material. Snatch it up while you can, this stuff's out of print.

Mahavishnu Orchestra Notation

Scans are JPEG rather than PDF, but it's quite complete.

Edit: Apocalypse is missing. Confounded technology! But Sapphire Bullets of Pure Love...


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice find.


----------



## kung_fu (Jun 4, 2012)

Hotness. I haven't played any guitar for a few months and this might be the thing to sink my teeth into.


----------



## StratoJazz (Jun 5, 2012)

Excellent! I've been looking for these for a while.


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice find, I actually own the book these scores are scanned from.


----------



## Molkentrol (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow, thank you Schecter. This is a must have, that I thought I would never have. thanks again.


----------

